

Why entrepreneurs should create $1,000 startups - Kynlyn
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2013/10/15/why-entrepreneurs-should-create-a-1000-startups/

======
Kynlyn
The fact that it's considered contrarian to advise people to start with
building a profitable and sustainable business model is a sad testament to the
"startup culture" that emphasizes hype over substance.

